# Google- Improve your irritable bowel symptoms and lose weight at the same time - Chicago Tribune (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Improve your irritable bowel symptoms and lose weight at the same time*
*Chicago Tribune (blog)*
1. Avoid fats. Fats are full of calories, so they're an obvious contributor to obesity. And fats may contribute to the abdominal cramping common in *IBS*. Fats in your stomach can cause your colon to respond to a meal with a more exaggerated set of *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

